# Britten: War Requiem



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Galina Vishnevskaya / Benjamin Britten / Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / London Symphony Orchestra / Peter Pears
Britten: War Requiem

Release Date 1985
Duration01:21:11
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral


----------

